# BMW may shift some car production to the US



## LegendaryATM (Dec 14, 2013)

Will this mean parts will be easier to acquire and cheaper?


----------



## guyinacar (Jun 26, 2016)

Not likely. Here's a documentary describing how it works:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTzLVIc-O5E


----------



## Trevon (Feb 21, 2017)

Interesting, not sure if this would be a good move or not.


----------

